# I killed my computer SOS



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

My apologies for a wrong post, I have no idea where to post it. I had problems with in installing Google, I didn't launch at all, I wanted to uninstall it, I removed some files (I found somebody's suggestions to remove them
"HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Google","HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Google","HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Wow6432Node/Google"). I restarted the laptop and I see now only some weird symbols, I can't even start my computer. I don't understand what happened and how to fix this problem. Please please please any help, I'm crying because I use my computer to work...


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What files did you remove besides google?
Is it possible for you to reboot in safemode and restore your computer to an earlier date (yesterday or more days backwards).


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

I removed Google and after I went to Run, typed regedit and deleted Hkey current user/softwear Google, hkey local machine/softwear Google". It was suggested to restart after which I did and now I can't do anything, my laptop has a passport but due to the symbols on the start screen (rectungles, hearts, etc) I can't type the password.


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

I pressed f8 while launching the laptop and I didn't help, the safe mode didn't open. Please excuse my primitive language. I don't understand anything in computers..


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First of all, there are no files in the registry.

Secondly, where did you find these instructions? Please post a link to them.

Lasty, can you take a picture of what you're seeing and upload it here as an attachment please?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When you mess around in the registry without knowing what you're doing, that's a real good way to "trash" the Windows operating system.

I've never used Windows 8/8.1, so I'm not familiar with its *System Restore* feature. 
If someone familiar with it can direct you there, you need to go back to a date and time BEFORE you made those changes, and then hope it fixes the problem.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

http://superuser.com/questions/8813...ailed-google-chrome-installer-failed-to-start

Above is the link to the website where I found the instructions.
Please find 2 images of the screen I attached to this message. The problem is that I can't launch the computer, the password I enter isn't accepted, the system doesn't recognize regular letters. I am going nuts already..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We have no way of knowing if that "registry hack" works.

And if it does work, we have no way of knowing if you did it correctly.

Unless you can restore Windows 8 to a previous date and time and get it to work, your only option may be to reinstall it.

I really don't have any further advice to you, other than what I've already said. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

Please see the images I uploaded of my weirdo Chinese looking cryptography on the screen


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for your replies!!! Woman with a computer is like a monkey with a grenade


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

See if you can get a family member or friend who is "Windows 8 knowledgeable" to try to restore it to a previous date and time.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK so I know what you did but I'm not sure that I know how to fix it.

It looks like you deleted the wow6432node key in the registry instead of the Google one that comes after it.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/*Wow6432Node*/Google

See here where they have the exact same problem:

http://www.eightforums.com/general-...dentally-deleted-wow6432node-registry-2.html?

Hopefully this information will be helpful to others who know more about Windows 8 than I do. I'm running Windows 8 but a lot of it is still new to me, for instance, recovery options.

Do you have all of your important information such as documents, photos, emails, etc. backed up to an external drive?

What is the brand name and model of the computer. You may have to reset to factory settings if this is available on your particular model but of course you will lose all data and programs that were installed after you got the computer.


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

I am very grateful for you time and your help!!!
The laptop is an old Samsung NP365E5C.
Do you think there is any chance to be able to use the computer again? Even restoring to previous factory settings, I all loose the info, all files though, but it's my fault, stupid me, genious who decided to fix her laptop


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, it may be possible to boot from the installation DVD and restore the registry or using some other boot media.

First, do you have the operating system installation media (DVD)?

If it's old then I assume it was running another operating system before and was upgraded to Windows 8. Is that correct?

If it's that old and has been upgrading chances are any recovery partition would no longer work.


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

I purchased it from eBay 3.5 years ago, it might not be very old: ) it was new but I didn't receive any DVD, could it be downloaded somewhere? Again, I'm very very grateful for your replies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I looked at the model specifications and it looks like it came with Windows 8 installed.

Using the recovery partition though will cause you to lose your data, photos, music, programs, etc. as it will restore the laptop to the state it was in before you took it out of the box after purchasing it.

I'm sure there are other options though that may retain your data (no guarantees though) but I cannot do this myself. I will try to see if I can get someone more knowledgeable in that area to help you.

But do you have anything backed up?


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

I had Norton that was backing something up, but I don't know if it will help, stupid me, I know only how to open Google browser on a laptop haha no, a lit more, but in terms of software I am a full zero, know nothing.
If I take the hard disk out and connect to a dif laptop, will I be able to see files or it will be the same what I see now, just strange symbols?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Machalaba said:


> The laptop is an old Samsung NP365E5C
> 
> I purchased it from eBay 3.5 years ago, it might not be very old: ) it was new but I didn't receive any DVD, could it be downloaded somewhere?


That model laptop did come with Windows 8 64-bit pre-installed in it.

----------------------------------------------------------

These appear to be the instructions for using System Restore in Windows 8.

Click on the thumbnail to enlarge it so you can read it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You'll have the same problem unless the registry key is restored.

OK, sit tight and be patient please.

I'm putting out a call to some colleagues to see if they can help you but they aren't online at the moment.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes Frank but she can't use the restore because she can't boot the computer to Windows.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

K:

Like I said, I don't know anything about Windows 8. 

I've done what I can, so I'll leave it with you from here on.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

I will sit very very tight: )
Millions of thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've made the request for assistance and will follow the progress here along with you. At least you have another computer that you can post with and possibly use to burn .iso image of a boot disk.


----------



## Machalaba (Jul 27, 2015)

Billion of thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

K:

I used this Microsoft site awhile back to download the Windows 8.1 ISO to create a bootable disc, just in case I need it to revive someone's computer.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

I don't know if it'll help Machalaba.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Frank. That may come in handy.

Someone may be along soon with another option that would be easier to try first.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To save any non backed up data try something like Parted Magic. I haven't used that yet, but other reliable people here have and recommend it. Read that entire page at the link before starting. What I have used, but not for a few years, for data rescue is Puppy Linux..

For either one you download the .iso file. Then double click on it to create a bootable CD (or DVD). If Windows doesn't know what to do with a .iso we can suggest some small programs that will do the job.

You then boot the Samsung to the CD. Either program runs in RAM using only the CD so no need to install anything. You can copy folders/files from the hard drive to DVDs, USB flash drive, external hard drive, etc.

The "hardware folks" would instead remove the hard drive, install it in an USB external enclosure, and rescue the data by using it like a USB flash drive with another computer. I actually did this very recently after buying this very cheap enclosure. The downside of that was I'm not at all sure I could have properly replaced it in the original laptop if I had desired (didn't matter 'cause I was discarding the PC).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. On the screen that appears first usually referred to as the lock screen
right click on the lower right corner
if you then get the power icon
left click that
then hold down the shift key and click restart

2. If you by chance then get to the options for recovery post back and I will guide you from there

3. IF that power icon does not appear when you right click on the lock screen OR the characters that then appear are also jumbled so that they cannot be deciphered, then after taking precautions such as you can to secure your data - you have two choices
*PLEASE note when you do as below - either create the installation media or the recovery drive - all being well we can recover your personal docs, pics and music files using the cmd prompt to access your files.*

4. The first is to download to another computer the installation media for windows 8.1 from the link my colleague Flavallee provided
You need to choose the correct language version, the correct genre of windows 8.1 - eg professional if that is what you have and the correct bit - eg 64 bit if that is what you have

5. You then create the DVD or if your computer does not have a dvd drive, the usb -that is offered on the download link.

6. To save you going back to the post from my colleague here is the link again
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

7. and the relevant details, from the link that I have explained above


> Here are some things to check on the PC on which you want to install Windows 8.1:
> 
>  64-bit or 32-bit processor (CPU). You'll need to download either the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Windows 8.1 which is appropriate for your CPU. To check this on your current PC, go to PC info in PC settings or System in Control Panel and look for System type.
> 
> ...


8. Of course where it says to check by accessing system etc I do appreciate that you cannot do this, but hopefully you will know those details

9. That option is the better way forward if my first suggestion does not work - on the power icon.

10. YOU may if you have access to another computer also running Windows 8.1 of the same version and bit use that computer to create a recovery drive. that will allow you to boot your computer and MAYBE use that to repair the damage
That is done by control panel and then click recovery
then click create recovery drive
DO NOT on the other computer click the option to include the recovery partition if it is offered, as that refers to the factory installed recovery partition for the other computer.

11. However that has limited recovery and repair and does not include as many options as the installation media

12. If you have any queries please post and I will guide you further as you need


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Here is another option:

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to a flash drive.

*Note*: You need to run the version compatible with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

Plug the flash drive into the infected PC.

If you are using Windows 8 consult How to use the Windows 8 System Recovery Environment Command Prompt to enter System Recovery Command prompt.
 Also see *How To Access Advanced Startup Options in Windows 8 or 8.1*

If you are using Vista or Windows 7 enter *System Recovery Options*.

*To enter System Recovery Options from the Advanced Boot Options:*
Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the* F8* key until Advanced Boot Options appears.
Use the arrow keys to select the *Repair your computer* menu item.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*.
Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account an click *Next*.
*Note*: In case you can not enter System Recovery Options by using F8 method, you can use Windows installation disc, or make a repair disc. Any Windows installation disc or a repair disc made on another computer can be used.
To make a repair disk on Windows 7 consult: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2083-system-repair-disc-create.html

*To enter System Recovery Options by using Windows installation disc:*
Insert the installation disc.
Restart your computer.
If prompted, press any key to start Windows from the installation disc. If your computer is not configured to start from a CD or DVD, check your BIOS settings.
Click *Repair your computer*.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*.
Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*.
*On the System Recovery Options menu you will get the following options:*
*Startup Repair*
*System Restore*
*Windows Complete PC Restore*
*Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool*
*Command Prompt*
Select *Command Prompt*

*Once in the Command Prompt:*
In the command window type in *notepad* and press *Enter*.
The notepad opens. Under File menu select *Open*.
Select "Computer" and find your flash drive letter and close the notepad.
In the command window type *e:\frst* (for x64 bit version type *e:\frst64*) and press *Enter*
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive.
The tool will start to run.
When the tool opens click Yes to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (FRST.txt) on the flash drive. Please copy and paste it to your reply.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still with us machalaba?


----------

